# [Sat 31st Dec 2011] OFFLINE NEW YEAR'S EVE PARTY! (Brixton, London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

Club starts: 10pm
Band onstage: 12.30am
DJs till - 3am
A mere £3 DONATION!

This is going to be a massive night, with a live set from the incredible JAMES PYKE onstage past midnight bringing in the New Year.

We'll also have loads of DJs playing rock'n'roll, rockabilly, indie, dance, ska, skiffle and punk, plus special guests and more!

The party goes on till 3am, so come down and join in with the fun!

LIVE ONSTAGE:

*JAMES PYKE*



James Pyke is mayhem live! One of London's wildest grime and hip hop performers, and fresh off the stage in the lead role in London Urban Collective's Purgatory Hipopera, he'll get the whole place bouncing off the walls in no time. One to watch...

DJs
We'll also have a full crew of hard-drinking Offline regulars throwing down a top selection of tunes, including:

EDITOR (urban75)
Expect an ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping party package.

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

BLUESTREAK (Beyond Fathomability)
Expect a party pack of big tunes from the returning DJ champ.







More http://www.urban75.org/offline/new-years-eve-2011-brixton.html


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2011)

How many years has this happened before, out of idle curiosity?


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> How many years has this happened before, out of idle curiosity?


Offline NYE parties?

Since 2006, I believe. http://www.urban75.org/offline/nye-2006.html


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2011)

editor said:


> Offline NYE parties?
> 
> Since 2006, I believe. http://www.urban75.org/offline/nye-2006.html



So is this the 5 year jubilee?


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> So is this the 5 year jubilee?


If you like


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2011)

editor said:


> If you like



I shall be in Dublin, but y'all have a fine night.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this. It's going to be messy!


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2011)

A reminder that this is tomorrow night!


----------



## hmmph (Dec 30, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAY for messy . I'm looking forward to it too


----------



## Belushi (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll be along at some point.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll be there for the early part of the evening


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 30, 2011)

hmmph said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAY for messy . I'm looking forward to it too



You must come and introduce yourself as I don't think I know you irl.  Actually I probably do but just haven't made the urban connection


----------



## hmmph (Dec 30, 2011)

nipsla said:


> You must come and introduce yourself as I don't think I know you irl. Actually I probably do but just haven't made the urban connection



You do


----------



## colacubes (Dec 30, 2011)

hmmph said:


> You do



I'm gonna look a right twat when you out yourself then


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2011)

Thing is, if you come up to the DJ bit and shout "here's hmmph!" we'll probably just assume you're another Albert nutter.


----------



## hmmph (Dec 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Thing is, if you come up to the DJ bit and shout "here's hmmph!" we'll probably just assume you're another Albert nutter.



I am


----------



## colacubes (Dec 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Thing is, if you come up to the DJ bit and shout "here's hmmph!" we'll probably just assume you're another Albert nutter.



Wouldn't be the first time someone's said something like that to me tbf


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2011)

One of my fave nutters is still the weird girl who positioned herself next to the desk and kept moving the headphone volume control up and down for ages. Oh, and the bloke who expertly dismantled the old piano and then put it back together again while everyone danced around him was pretty 'interesting' too.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2011)

We're starting around 9pm tonight folks!


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2012)

Blimey. That was one hell  of a party. James Pyke was incredible and then after party went on and on and on till 3pm. Ouch!


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2012)

Photos are up!
















http://www.urban75.org/blog/new-yea...offline-grime-rocknroll-and-lots-of-drinking/


----------



## colacubes (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm still a bit broken tbh


----------



## ethel (Jan 2, 2012)

i nipped into the grosvenor at about 3am and ian told me that the albert would be closed so i didn't bother coming down


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2012)

ethel said:


> i nipped into the grosvenor at about 3am and ian told me that the albert would be closed so i didn't bother coming down


We were still going till 4 (I think) and then it was off to the after party...


----------



## han (Jan 3, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I'm still a bit broken tbh



me too. A bit dazed, still.
oof.
What a FANTASTIC NIGHT/DAY though!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone have a photo of Bluestreak in the wolf mask?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 3, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Does anyone have a photo of Bluestreak in the wolf mask?



I think memespring might.  If he does I'll get him to post it up when he gets back from work.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Does anyone have a photo of Bluestreak in the wolf mask?


'Tis on the Offline site:


----------



## Crispy (Jan 3, 2012)

ace, cheers


----------



## han (Jan 3, 2012)

I love the way they move when you talk. In fact I love everything about them. Totally ACE!


----------

